# Hyperthyroid with normal TSH



## wrenpk (Dec 3, 2010)

I am a 43 year old female post right thyroid ectomy. Since my surgery last Nov. I was on 25mcg of levothyroxine. My TSH tested at 5.2, which my doctor said is the high end of normal range. He upped my dosage to 50mcg in January.

Bloodwork in late April showed my TSH level to be 2.3 on the 50 mcg of levothyroxine. However, I beleive I am now hyperthyroid.

I have lost weight without trying. I have felt anxious/jittery and my insomnia has worsened. I ahve had very frequent bowel movements, all of which are symptoms of hypothyroid. I have not had heart palpitations.

Can I be hyperthyroid if my TSH level is solidly normal? My doctor won't decrease my meds again since my bloodwork is so good, but the symptoms are driving me nuts.

Any advice?

Thanks,

wren


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, it's possible. Your T3 could be too high.

Some people feel better with a higher TSH than most. My husband is one. His TSH is usually in the 3's or 4's. If it gets lower, he feels hyperthyroid.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wrenpk said:


> I am a 43 year old female post right thyroid ectomy. Since my surgery last Nov. I was on 25mcg of levothyroxine. My TSH tested at 5.2, which my doctor said is the high end of normal range. He upped my dosage to 50mcg in January.
> 
> Bloodwork in late April showed my TSH level to be 2.3 on the 50 mcg of levothyroxine. However, I beleive I am now hyperthyroid.
> 
> ...


I would re-lab on that TSH and at the same time get FREE T3 and FREE T4. You cannot really tell if you don't get the FREES!

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid
http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Hope you call your doctor and do this.


----------

